# Poljot Flieger



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Got this today. Really love it. Of course its in the style of the junghans. Really great quality, better than i was expecting.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Liking that a lot. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats a nice piece of kit off to search for one now!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I really like that! Ive looked at this model many times and considered getting one. RLT used to stock this a few years ago when Roy sold Poljots . Super photo . Well done


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah its still a fav of mine, still been worn daily. It keeps good time, and is well built. Also i like the fact that the movement [3133] has been used in space, and is a very proven cal. I would recommend this watch to anyone.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

That really does look the dogs wottsits

I've only got this poljot in my collection










but will be looking to add one of those, :tongue2:


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Well its up for trade. Check the swaps forum.


----------

